# Px4 questions



## seanjackmc (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey All,
Been lurking here for a bit, this is my first post and about to be my first handgun. Ive been a long time firearm enthusiast but have never owned a handgun. Im thinking of the px4 storm full size in 40 or 45. The gun will mostly be used as home defense. Im getting my cpl but really have no plans to carry the gun other then when I take the family to the UP (Michigan) camping in our 5th wheel. I will be demoing the glock and the springfield xd next to the beretta tomorrow. 
So to my question. What comes with the px4 when you buy it? I see the glock comes with a case and extra mag along with a speed loader and cleaning brush. My ultimate decision will be made on what gun feels the best for me shooting. I was just curious.
Thanks 
This forum is great and I cant wait til I can contribute!
STM


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

The PX4 will come with a case, 2 magazines, 3 changeable backstraps (small, medium, large), cleaning brush, gun lock, blue crush cup, speed loader and manual.


----------



## mike.45px4 (Jul 29, 2010)

When(if) you buy it be sure that whats in the box is what cougartex described. 
When I bought mine in a .45 it did not come with the speed loader. Or Superluminova sights.
Just a heads up!


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I am not sure when Beretta started including a speed loader, I did not get one. None of the PX4s come with superluminova sights anymore. Beretta had a lot of trouble with them, so all the PX4s now have the three dot white sights. I bought mine in 2005 and it had the superluminova sights. I never had any problems with mine, but they only hold a charge for about 10 minutes at most.


----------



## stormbringer (Jan 1, 2011)

I was in the same boat, I did a lot of research on what my first automatic pistol would be. I looked at Glocks and all the other major brands, held and shot them too. Then I found out about the PX4. I ended up buying the Full-sized PX4 .40 type f in Nov. 2010, and haven't looked back. I now have 800+ rds. down the pipe, no problems what-so-ever, put a Houge hand-all grip on it, she's perfect in my hand. Mine came with a case, 3 changeable backstraps (small, medium, large), 2 magazines, cleaning kit, gun lock, speed loader and manual. It has the three white dot sights, I believe all the newer model PX4's have them. It's a very accurate, great handling, well made gun. If that's what you decide to get, I don't think you'll be disappointed. And..welcome to the forum.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

seanjackmc,

Sounds like you're doing yourself justice by trying everything out first. I also was on the same path a few years back, looking at the xd, an hk, and a few others along with the px4. I really love the Beretta, I can't really complain about _anything_ since the day I bought it.

Mine, as the others described, came with 2 magazines, speedloader, 3 sizes of grips, lock, brush, white dot sights, and in my case, a box of ammo. I went with the 9mm type F. If you haven't looked into all of the different versions make sure you do, as they vary in action type, safety features, decocker, etc.

I have about 1500-2000 rounds in total through mine and it spits out everything you feed it, and is still far more accurate than I am 

Good Luck with your purchase and I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 8, 2010)

Not only does my firearm fit me to a "T", but I like the 45 degree rotating barrel in my type F vs. the "canting barrel" design in other models/brands. Very little "barrel flip" in my 9mm. No doubt I made the right choice when picking out my sidearm.


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 8, 2010)

seanjackmc said:


> I will be demoing the glock and the springfield xd next to the beretta tomorrow.
> 
> My ultimate decision will be made on what gun feels the best for me shooting. I was just curious.
> 
> ...


So.....What did you buy?

If the Beretta, like mine a PX4, Type F, I can understand why I have seen few negative opinions on this firearm. Aside from not finding the reloads the gun and myself are happy with yet, I know I made the right choice. I am VERY satisfied.

Please let us know which brand you came home with.


----------



## ickthus (Aug 7, 2010)

If you shop around you can find the Px4 with the trijicon sights on them. Buds has the cheapest i have found.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

*Trijicon*



ickthus said:


> If you shop around you can find the Px4 with the trijicon sights on them. Buds has the cheapest i have found.


Can't comment on the PX4. Don't have one.

I bought my Italian made 92 FS in 1992 with "factory installed" Trijicon sights.
They are still giving off "radiation". This is well past the Trijicon "life span".
The gun is now my "man cave" gun, always within reach. Trouble free gun, trouble free sights. :smt1099


----------



## wperez (Feb 17, 2011)

If you choose the px4 you will be happy, mine is the model F in .40 cal. very accurate, trouble free fits my hand like a glove with the medium grip inserts on. I have not heard major problems with it other than the superluminova sights ( mine are fine ), there are trijicon night sights and even adjustable sights for it.It is a pistol you can depend on


----------



## ickthus (Aug 7, 2010)

PX4 F .40, factory new, case with all the trimmings, 3-14 round mags, Trijicon night sights, shipped free, $535. For police/military active or ret. Buds guns.:smt1099


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

DanP, I have a 92G bought in 1993 with the Trijicons installed, just a month ago, I found out you can send the slide to Trijicon and they will install new lamps and repaint the sights for just $54.00. They did a phenominal job on mine, alot brighter now.


----------



## Atticaz (Jul 9, 2011)

cougartex said:


> I am not sure when Beretta started including a speed loader, I did not get one. None of the PX4s come with superluminova sights anymore. Beretta had a lot of trouble with them, so all the PX4s now have the three dot white sights. I bought mine in 2005 and it had the superluminova sights. I never had any problems with mine, but they only hold a charge for about 10 minutes at most.


I just got my PX4 today and just tried out my sights in the dark. No glow. Held a bright light to them and everything. Not visible at all. Kinda sad. I guess during all my research, I failed to notice that the new ones didn't come with them. Oh well. I planned on upgrading anyway.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I never understood the concept of the superluminova sights? I've heard that after you charge them they last about 15 minutes or so. The only senario I can see is that you would have to have time to charge them while you were once in the dark, it may be too late, or you could kindly ask the bad guy to hold on for a minute or two while you charge your sights and I"ll be right back with you and as long as our firefight doesn't go past 15 minutes.


----------

